# Anyone ever seen this filet crochet baby blanket?



## Sammi

I have a filet pattern, just not like this one, can someone help out?
Sammi


----------



## transdolly

That is so neat, but I'm no help..


----------



## Linda6885

I have seen it before. But I don't have the pattern. Filet crochet is quite easy to copy though, if you want to take the time to chart it. I would search www.purplekittyyarns.com and www.freevintageknitting.com I know the latter say knitting, but they have vintage crochet books too. Also do a search (google) 'filet crochet baby patterns' .



Sammi said:


> I have a filet pattern, just not like this one, can someone help out?
> Sammi


----------



## 123wendy

You can also use cross stitch patterns, they are easy to change to filet.


----------



## Sammi

Thanks both of you, will pass along the info.
Sammi


----------



## Sammi

Thanks to cyber friends, I have the booklet with this pattern in, in case anyone is interested, here is the cover.


----------



## wilnita

made this pattern years ago ..I'll see if i can find it.. Anita


----------



## Sammi

Whoo thanks gal, this is super!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilnita

I have found this chart PM me will send.. Anita


----------



## mnmgirl

I would like to have this chart also???


----------



## mnmgirl

wilnita said:


> I have found this chart PM me will send.. Anita


 Can you send this to me also?? Please?? I am doing baby blankets and filet crochet, and this would be amazing.!! Thanks


----------



## Babalicious

I also would love a copy of this pattern. I am more than willing to either swap or pay for the pattern. Thank you, Anita.


----------



## pdagley

would love this pattern also. Could you send me a copy?
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Ruth54

Would like to have this pattern to. Need to make a blanket and this is really cute.


----------



## glisenid

Hi!! I know I am late but I saw this yesterday and I want to know if someone can send me this pattern. Thanks for attention. My email is [email protected]


----------



## wilnita

glisenid

tells me not valid e-mail


----------



## glisenid

THANKSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## isabere

can i get it too pls thanks


----------



## coco1995

Sammi, I actually have this book. I need to go to my storage shed to find it but I would be happy to share.


----------



## booties57

Did you get the pattern or that quilt pattern for babys. I loved that quilt. I would love to get the pattern from you if I could.. You can email it to me at [email protected]


----------



## mkjx1601

wow,great outfit,thanks for your posting. :thumbup:


----------



## Brendafletcher

Can I please have a copy of this pattern. Thanks Brenda


----------



## Brendafletcher

Can I please have a copy of this pattern. Thanks Brenda


----------



## galaxycraft

It is available in this book - 
Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - *© 1990*
It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.


----------



## wilnita

Brenda sent PM Anita


----------



## Rose63

Would someone please send me a copy of the chart. Would love to make one for my grandson. Thank you.


----------



## wilnita

Tried to send says not valid e-mail address I copied and pasted it will you try again Anita
Ok sent used capital letter for first letter in name :thumbup:


----------



## HeavyD

I would like this pattern also. Could I have a copy of it ? Email this to me at [email protected] 

Thanks for sharing I appreciate it.


----------



## wilnita

HeavyD said:


> I would like this pattern also. Could I have a copy of it ? Email this to me at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks for sharing I appreciate it.


and you should take your e-mail address out of here

Sent enjoy Anita


----------



## barnard

hi my name is winnie and i also would like to know where i can get this patterns .


----------



## wilnita

send me your e-mail in a PM and I will send the pattern to you
Anita


----------



## galaxycraft

It is available in this book - 
Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - *© 1990*
It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.


----------



## galaxycraft

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leisure-Arts-Crochet-for-Baby-Book-Two-Leaflet-906-1990-/400687509344?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item5d4ad62f60


----------



## judypetersen81

can't find the pattern


----------



## galaxycraft

judypetersen81 said:


> can't find the pattern


It is here ...


galaxycraft said:


> It is available in this book -
> *Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990*
> It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
> Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.


Right above your post, I posted a link to it on Ebay ...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leisure-Arts-Crochet-for-Baby-Book-Two-Leaflet-906-1990-/400687509344?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item5d4ad62f60


----------



## judypetersen81

I can't find the pattern my email [email protected]


----------



## judypetersen81

[email protected]


----------



## wilnita

judy take your e-mail off here . Sent pattern to you Anita


----------



## galaxycraft

Copyright violation if send by scanning and e-mailing.
This pattern book is only available in physical form - a booklet - and is NOT available as a download from the designers/publisher.
Leisure Arts is the copyright holder.
*Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990*


----------



## wilnita

ok sorry about that


----------



## judypetersen81

do u have the pattern email me [email protected]


----------



## galaxycraft

Copyright violation if send by scanning and e-mailing.
This pattern book is only available in physical form - a booklet - and is NOT available as a download from the designers/publisher.
Leisure Arts is the copyright holder.
*Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990*


----------



## galaxycraft

It is available in this book -
Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990
It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leisure-Arts-Crochet-for-Baby-Book-Two-Leaflet-906-1990-/400687509344?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item5d4ad62f60


----------



## barnard

[email protected]


----------



## galaxycraft

barnard said:


> hi my name is winnie and i also would like to know where i can get this patterns .





barnard said:


> barn.winnie


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leisure-Arts-906-CROCHET-FOR-BABY-book-2-pattern-booklet-14pg-1990-filet-not-/360900401717?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item5407571a35

It is available in this book -
*Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990*
It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.


----------



## judypetersen81

I think I found the book and if it's in it, I will share


----------



## galaxycraft

judypetersen81 said:


> I think I found the book and if it's in it, I will share


Copyright violation if send by scanning and e-mailing.
This pattern book is only available in physical form - a booklet - and is NOT available as a download from the designers/publisher.
Leisure Arts is the copyright holder.
*Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990*

*Can Not Scan/Copy/E-mail/Snail Mail/Post On The Internet For Distribution.
Can Not Create An Electronic File From A Booklet/Book/Pattern From Book By Scanning Or Any Other Type Of Manipulation With The Intent To Distribute.*

As a new member, it would be in your best interest to read the forum rules in the different sections.

All five (5) of your posts have been about this pattern and how to get it.
It has been told/posted over and over again.


----------



## galaxycraft

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leisure-Arts-906-CROCHET-FOR-BABY-book-2-pattern-booklet-14pg-1990-filet-not-/360900401717?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item5407571a35


----------



## beaz

Maybe you can find it here is you have the time to look. There are so many crochet links here:
http://www.myhq.com/public/r/a/rabbithole/


----------



## judypetersen81

guess I can't share


----------



## shawnteen

I would love to have a copy of the pattern for this blanket I am expecting a new great grandaughter and would love to make this for her. I am willing to pay for the pattern
Many thanks Sara


----------



## shawnteen

I would love to have a copy of the pattern for this blanket I am expecting a new great grandaughter and would love to make this for her. I am willing to pay for the pattern
Many thanks


----------



## Didee0

glisenid said:


> Hi!! I know I am late but I saw this yesterday and I want to know if someone can send me this pattern. Thanks for attention. My email is [email protected]


Hello I would love this pattern also would u pls fwd to my email [email protected], if u received a copy thx heaps cheers Diane (Didee0) new member fr 19th August 2014 fyi


----------



## wilnita

You should take your e-mail down ,e-mails should not be posted on here Anita


----------



## galaxycraft

Didee0 said:


> Hello I would love this pattern also would u pls fwd to my email ,new member fr 19th August 2014 fyi


It is available in this book -
*Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990*
It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.

Copyright violation if send by scanning and e-mailing.
This pattern book is only available in physical form - a booklet - and is NOT available as a download from the designers/publisher.
Leisure Arts is the copyright holder.

Can Not Scan/Copy/E-mail/Snail Mail/Post On The Internet For Distribution.
Can Not Create An Electronic File From A Booklet/Book/Pattern From Book By Scanning Or Any Other Type Of Manipulation With The Intent To Distribute.

As a new member, it would be in your best interest to read the forum rules in the different sections.
It is a violation of Copyright Laws to scan and distribute without prior written permission from the copyright holder - Leisure Arts.
It is a violation Of Forum Rules to ask members of this forum for such copyrighted material.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26210-1.html
* Please make sure to respect copyright laws. 
This concerns both, requests for patterns and responses.

* If you saw some pattern sold elsewhere, you can't ask people here to provide it to you for free. 
That's copyright infringement and it will not be tolerated.

* The same goes for sharing of the patterns. 
If you don't have permission from the authors (or copyright holders) to distribute a pattern, then you can't distribute it.

* Please don't solicit for e-mail addresses or other personal information when requesting or sharing patterns. 
Either post a link to where a pattern can be found, or specific directions on how to obtain it.


----------



## Didee0

galaxycraft said:


> It is available in this book -
> *Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990*
> It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
> Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.
> 
> Copyright violation if send by scanning and e-mailing.
> This pattern book is only available in physical form - a booklet - and is NOT available as a download from the designers/publisher.
> Leisure Arts is the copyright holder.
> 
> Can Not Scan/Copy/E-mail/Snail Mail/Post On The Internet For Distribution.
> Can Not Create An Electronic File From A Booklet/Book/Pattern From Book By Scanning Or Any Other Type Of Manipulation With The Intent To Distribute.
> 
> As a new member, it would be in your best interest to read the forum rules in the different sections.
> It is a violation of Copyright Laws to scan and distribute without prior written permission from the copyright holder - Leisure Arts.
> It is a violation Of Forum Rules to ask members of this forum for such copyrighted material.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26210-1.html
> * Please make sure to respect copyright laws.
> This concerns both, requests for patterns and responses.
> 
> * If you saw some pattern sold elsewhere, you can't ask people here to provide it to you for free.
> That's copyright infringement and it will not be tolerated.
> 
> * The same goes for sharing of the patterns.
> If you don't have permission from the authors (or copyright holders) to distribute a pattern, then you can't distribute it.
> 
> * Please don't solicit for e-mail addresses or other personal information when requesting or sharing patterns.
> Either post a link to where a pattern can be found, or specific directions on how to obtain it.


Thank you for this information


----------



## Didee0

beaz said:


> Maybe you can find it here is you have the time to look. There are so many crochet links here:
> http://www.myhq.com/public/r/a/rabbithole/


WOW that's an interesting site - thx for sharing cheers


----------



## teri68

I would love to have this pattern too. Can you please send it to me. [email protected] thank you


----------



## galaxycraft

teri68 said:


> I would love to have this pattern too. Can you please send it to me. -- deleted this part -- @gmail.com thank you


Please read the replies above on how to obtain/purchase the book ----

It is available in this book -
*Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990*
It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.

Copyright violation if send by scanning and e-mailing.
*This pattern book is only available in physical form - a booklet - and is NOT available as a download from the designers/publisher*.
Leisure Arts is the copyright holder.

Can Not Scan/Copy/E-mail/Copy and Snail Mail/Post On The Internet For Distribution.
Can Not Create An Electronic File From A Booklet/Book/Pattern From Book By Scanning Or Any Other Type Of Manipulation With The Intent To Distribute.

As a new member, it would be in your best interest to read the forum rules in the different sections.
It is a violation of Copyright Laws to scan and distribute without prior written permission from the copyright holder - Leisure Arts.
It is a violation Of Forum Rules to ask members of this forum for such copyrighted material.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26210-1.html
* Please make sure to respect copyright laws.
This concerns both, requests for patterns and responses.

* If you saw some pattern sold elsewhere, you can't ask people here to provide it to you for free.
That's copyright infringement and it will not be tolerated.

* The same goes for sharing of the patterns.
If you don't have permission from the authors (or copyright holders) to distribute a pattern, then you can't distribute it.

* Please don't solicit for e-mail addresses or other personal information when requesting or sharing patterns.
Either post a link to where a pattern can be found, or specific directions on how to obtain it.


----------



## bubba57

Can someone send me the pattern for this baby afghan. I want to do it.


----------



## galaxycraft

bubba57 said:


> Can someone send me the pattern for this baby afghan. I want to do it.


Read the posts. It Is A Purchased Book Only And Is Still Under Copyright Protection.
It is available in this book -
*Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990*
It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.


----------



## petitenwuk

mine doesn't have any makers name copyright or anything on.


----------



## nascarldy2

I would love to have a copy of this pattern. Anyone out there who can help me? Thanks


----------



## nascarldy2

Could I have a copy too please?


----------



## galaxycraft

nascarldy2 said:


> I would love to have a copy of this pattern. Anyone out there who can help me? Thanks





nascarldy2 said:


> Could I have a copy too please?


Read the posts. It Is A Purchased Book Only And Is Still Under Copyright Protection.
It is available in this book -
Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990
It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
So check there.
Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.


----------



## galaxycraft

*PLEASE DO NOT SEND ME PM's AND ASK ME TO VIOLATE COPYRIGHT LAWS OF THE LANDS - AND BREAK THE FORUM RULES!*

...................................
*Forum Rules -
* Please make sure to respect copyright laws. 
This concerns both, requests for patterns and responses.

* If you saw some pattern sold elsewhere, you can't ask people here to provide it to you for free. 
That's copyright infringement and it will not be tolerated.

* The same goes for sharing of the patterns. 
If you don't have permission from the authors (or copyright holders) to distribute a pattern, then you can't distribute it.

* Please don't solicit for e-mail addresses or other personal information when requesting or sharing patterns. 
Either post a link to where a pattern can be found, or specific directions on how to obtain it.

* Do not solicit for e-mail addresses or other personal information of other users to establish any kinds of lists, distributions, giveaways, pattern sharing, etc.
*
.....................................................

*It Is A Purchased Book Only And Is Still Under Copyright Protection.
It is available in this book -
Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990
It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
So check there.
Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.*


----------



## tammyw

thanks for the book info


----------



## savakar

I would like to have this pattern too if anyone can send it to me. Fell in love with it when I saw it. Thanks


----------



## galaxycraft

savakar said:


> I would like to have this pattern too if anyone can send it to me. Fell in love with it when I saw it. Thanks


Read the posts. It Is A Purchased Book Only And Is Still Under Copyright Protection.
It is available in this book -
Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990
It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
So check there.
Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.


----------



## galaxycraft

..


----------



## petitenwuk

Mine isn't in a book it is a chart with no name or any copyright on it


----------



## gozolady

petitenwuk said:


> Mine isn't in a book it is a chart with no name or any copyright on it


 :thumbup:


----------



## cjfletcher

Hi I had this pattern and lost it. Can you possible copy it and send it to me ASAP? I need to make 2 by August


----------



## galaxycraft

cjfletcher said:


> Hi I had this pattern and lost it. Can you possible copy it and send it to me ASAP? I need to make 2 by August


Read the posts.

*Forum Rules -
* Please make sure to respect copyright laws.
This concerns both, requests for patterns and responses.

* If you saw some pattern sold elsewhere, you can't ask people here to provide it to you for free.
That's copyright infringement and it will not be tolerated.

* The same goes for sharing of the patterns.
If you don't have permission from the authors (or copyright holders) to distribute a pattern, then you can't distribute it.*

*It Is A Purchased Book Only And Is Still Under Copyright Protection.*
It is available in this book -
Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - *© 1990*
It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
So check there.
Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.

.......................................................

Copyright violation if send by scanning and e-mailing.
This pattern book is only available in physical form - a booklet - and is NOT available as a download from the designers/publisher.
Leisure Arts is the copyright holder.
*Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990*

*Can Not Scan/Copy/E-mail/Snail Mail/Post On The Internet For Distribution.
Can Not Create An Electronic File From A Booklet/Book/Pattern From Book By Scanning Or Any Other Type Of Manipulation With The Intent To Distribute.*

As a new member, it would be in your best interest to read the forum rules in the different sections.


----------



## kideen

Hi could you send me a copy of this pattern pls cannot find it any where TIA


----------



## galaxycraft

kideen said:


> Hi could you send me a copy of this pattern pls cannot find it any where TIA


Read the posts.

*Forum Rules -
* Please make sure to respect copyright laws.
This concerns both, requests for patterns and responses.

* If you saw some pattern sold elsewhere, you can't ask people here to provide it to you for free.
That's copyright infringement and it will not be tolerated.

* The same goes for sharing of the patterns.
If you don't have permission from the authors (or copyright holders) to distribute a pattern, then you can't distribute it.*

*It Is A Purchased Book Only And Is Still Under Copyright Protection.*
It is available in this book -
Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - *© 1990*
It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
So check there.
Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.

.......................................................

Copyright violation if send by scanning and e-mailing.
This pattern book is only available in physical form - a booklet - and is NOT available as a download from the designers/publisher.
Leisure Arts is the copyright holder.
*Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990*

*Can Not Scan/Copy/E-mail/Snail Mail/Post On The Internet For Distribution.
Can Not Create An Electronic File From A Booklet/Book/Pattern From Book By Scanning Or Any Other Type Of Manipulation With The Intent To Distribute.*

As a new member, it would be in your best interest to read the forum rules in the different sections.


----------



## kideen

Would you send me a copy of your chart pls


----------



## galaxycraft

kideen said:


> Would you send me a copy of your chart pls


Read the posts.

*Forum Rules -
* Please make sure to respect copyright laws.
This concerns both, requests for patterns and responses.

* If you saw some pattern sold elsewhere, you can't ask people here to provide it to you for free.
That's copyright infringement and it will not be tolerated.

* The same goes for sharing of the patterns.
If you don't have permission from the authors (or copyright holders) to distribute a pattern, then you can't distribute it.*

*It Is A Purchased Book Only And Is Still Under Copyright Protection.*
It is available in this book -
Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - *© 1990*
It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
So check there.
Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.

.......................................................

Copyright violation if send by scanning and e-mailing.
This pattern book is only available in physical form - a booklet - and is NOT available as a download from the designers/publisher.
Leisure Arts is the copyright holder.
*Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990*

*Can Not Scan/Copy/E-mail/Snail Mail/Post On The Internet For Distribution.
Can Not Create An Electronic File From A Booklet/Book/Pattern From Book By Scanning Or Any Other Type Of Manipulation With The Intent To Distribute.*

As a new member, it would be in your best interest to read the forum rules in the different sections.


----------



## kideen

Sorry but don't know how to delete the msg :?


----------



## hilosyagujas

Hola pueden facilitarme estos patrones ? no me es posible comprar el libro, gracias. Mi correo es: [email protected]


----------



## galaxycraft

hilosyagujas said:


> Hola pueden facilitarme estos patrones ? no me es posible comprar el libro, gracias. Mi correo es: ......................


"Hello can give me these patterns? I can not buy the book, thank you."
....................

Sorry it is under copyright protection. 
You will have to buy the book as outlined above.


----------



## galaxycraft

galaxycraft said:


> Read the posts.
> 
> *Forum Rules -
> * Please make sure to respect copyright laws.
> This concerns both, requests for patterns and responses.
> 
> * If you saw some pattern sold elsewhere, you can't ask people here to provide it to you for free.
> That's copyright infringement and it will not be tolerated.
> 
> * The same goes for sharing of the patterns.
> If you don't have permission from the authors (or copyright holders) to distribute a pattern, then you can't distribute it.*
> 
> *It Is A Purchased Book Only And Is Still Under Copyright Protection.*
> It is available in this book -
> Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - *© 1990*
> It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
> So check there.
> Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.
> 
> .......................................................
> 
> Copyright violation if send by scanning and e-mailing.
> This pattern book is only available in physical form - a booklet - and is NOT available as a download from the designers/publisher.
> Leisure Arts is the copyright holder.
> *Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990*
> 
> *Can Not Scan/Copy/E-mail/Snail Mail/Post On The Internet For Distribution.
> Can Not Create An Electronic File From A Booklet/Book/Pattern From Book By Scanning Or Any Other Type Of Manipulation With The Intent To Distribute.*
> 
> As a new member, it would be in your best interest to read the forum rules in the different sections.


----------



## kideen

For those of you still interested in this filet pattern book I have received an email from Leisure Arts informing me that they are in the process of reproducing some of the older out of print patterns as ebooks and to keep checking on their website. &#128522;


----------



## Bud19202

I want instructions to make this afghan


----------



## Bud19202

I want the instructions to make


----------



## Bud19202

Could u send instructions to make this afghan send to [email protected]


----------



## galaxycraft

Bud19202 said:


> Could u send instructions to make this afghan send to bud19.............


Read the posts.

*Forum Rules -
* Please make sure to respect copyright laws.
This concerns both, requests for patterns and responses.

* If you saw some pattern sold elsewhere, you can't ask people here to provide it to you for free.
That's copyright infringement and it will not be tolerated.

* The same goes for sharing of the patterns.
If you don't have permission from the authors (or copyright holders) to distribute a pattern, then you can't distribute it.*

*It Is A Purchased Book Only And Is Still Under Copyright Protection.*
It is available in this book -
Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - *© 1990*
It becomes available from time to time on E-Bay and Amazon.
So check there.
Check local thrift shops and libraries as well.

.......................................................

Copyright violation if send by scanning and e-mailing.
This pattern book is only available in physical form - a booklet - and is NOT available as a download from the designers/publisher.
Leisure Arts is the copyright holder.
*Leisure Arts #906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2 - © 1990*

*Can Not Scan/Copy/E-mail/Snail Mail/Post On The Internet For Distribution.
Can Not Create An Electronic File From A Booklet/Book/Pattern From Book By Scanning Or Any Other Type Of Manipulation With The Intent To Distribute.*

As a new member, it would be in your best interest to read the forum rules in the different sections.


----------



## kamanac5

Any chance this pattern is still available? I would love a copy of it and am willing to pay for it. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Dinageorgia

Hi!!! This is my first time in this blog!!! So excited! Can someone share this pattern with me pretty please!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## crazed3925

I am very interested in making this blanket, i would appreciate any help in getting the chart. My email is [email protected]
Thanks in advance for your help

Edie


----------



## maryjay

I have this Pattern. Make it all the time.


----------



## ritak7702

I have been searching for this pattern is there anyway you can send me a copy


----------



## donna1936

Can you tell me how I can get a copy of it would be glad to pay for it thanks


----------



## leslie41447

Wow... is every one on this post insane? How many times does the administrator have to say this can't be shared??? Jeez...


----------



## donna1936

How can I purchase a Leisure Arts book two leaflet 906


----------



## donna1936

How can I purchase a Leisure Arts book two leaflet 906


----------



## thischerylynn

I would love this pattern also. I'm not sure how this works yet. Am I supposed to leace my email address? TIA


----------



## thischerylynn

sorry, I asked about getting the pattern before I saw your post.


----------



## rs269023

I would really like this pattern please could someone send it to me thanks so much Regina


----------



## BobzMum

The pattern is from a booklet that is copyright protected.
There's lots of info posted in comments on the previous 6 pages.

Take a look on eBay or Amazon. The book is often available for purchase


----------



## Pauli

Is it possible to get a the Stork baby blanket? I have been searching for this pattern for some time now.


----------



## BobzMum

Pauli said:


> Is it possible to get a the Stork baby blanket? I have been searching for this pattern for some time now.


Keep looking on eBay or Amazon


----------



## Pauli

thanks


----------



## physalis054

I would like this pattern also


----------



## physalis054

me , too. [email protected]


----------



## teri68

I would love to have this pattern, if u can send it to me i would love it. My sister is going to have a baby and i want to make this for her.


----------



## Nanamel14

Oh how beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14

Oh how beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14

BobzMum said:


> Keep looking on eBay or Amazon


Thank you I will look on eBay later tonight


----------



## BobzMum

teri68 said:


> I would love to have this pattern, if u can send it to me i would love it. My sister is going to have a baby and i want to make this for her.


Keep looking on eBay as they are often listed for sale.
I bought mine from eBay but you could also try Amazon.
It's in *Leisure Arts 906 - Crochet For Baby Book 2*


----------



## clg2262

Do you still have this pattern my grandmother used to make it for all of her grandchildren and now that she passed away our new babies don't have them and I'd love to make it


----------



## joy63

Beautiful....can someone please tell me how I can get a copy of this pattern? Thank you so much


----------



## BobzMum

joy63 said:



> Beautiful....can someone please tell me how I can get a copy of this pattern? Thank you so much


The info you're asking for has been posted several times in the previous comments.

It's in *"Leisure Arts 906 - Crochet For Baby. Book 2"*

Keep looking on eBay as they are often listed for sale.


----------



## colorado3

Can you send patten to me too?


----------



## colorado3

Please send me pattern. thank you


----------



## Helenroth

Hello, would you mind sending a copy to me please? Newish here, not sure if I am even sending this right! But I am having my first great-grandson! Would love to make this for him! Thanks!
Helen
[email protected]


----------



## AOney12

Hello, if this patterns is available, I would like a copy. Thank you


----------



## wilnita

https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/468867011204957355/


----------



## AOney12

Hi, Thank you. I have check Amazon EBay and Leisure Art( They don’t have a good search Engine. After going through 1500 books I stop. Thank you for responding back to me.


----------



## petitenwuk

AOney12  send you a private message


----------



## Select7777

Could you send me a copy also. [email protected]


----------



## Select7777

Could you send me a copy also. [email protected]


----------



## AOney12

Hello, I called Leisure Art on Monday morning and gave Them the title Crochet for baby book two and leaflet 906. And they mailed me the whole book.


----------



## soniagot

Please send me a copy of this pattern


----------



## DonnaJean1234

PM sent


----------



## DonnaJean1234

PM sent


----------



## wilnita

Check page 8 left side top row


----------



## petitenwuk

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/349803096057158906/


----------



## tfayesheppard550

wilnita said:


> I have found this chart PM me will send.. Anita


 I would love to get this pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

tfayesheppard550 said:


> I would love to get this pattern.


WELCOME to Knitting Paradise!!!

I don’t have the pattern, and I would be surprised if anyone else answers, because this topic is what’s called a zombie topic. It’s ten years old.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Hmm …
Link to chart: Детский плед. Теневое и монохромное вязание. | Филейная вышивка, Узоры, Детские покрывала вязание крючком

And a few posts above is a slightly different chart: Anyone ever seen this filet crochet baby blanket?


----------

